# For the Star Trek nerds...



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Which was the best and worst t.v series?

Best:   The Next Generation.  You can't beat Patrick Stewart!

Worst:  Deep Space Nine.  This show was little more than a space soap opera, IMO.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Best:  The Original Series.  Best characters.  Kirk, Spock, McCoy, Scotty... can't beat those guys.  Some lovely writing on those episodes, too.

Worst:  Probably Deep Space Nine, though I haven't watched enough Voyager or Enterprise to be sure.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll stick up for DS9. When it was bad it was awful, but when it was good it was some of my favorite Trek ever -- lots of political intrigue and really meaty story arcs. I guess I'm a sucker for space opera?

As for worst series, I'll say Enterprise. I loved the pilot, which felt like a new take on the Trek universe, but it seemed to degenerate pretty quickly into the same old stuff (but with baseball caps).


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Best: TNG
Worst: Enterprise

I wasn't a DS9 fan, but there were some very good episodes. Voyager = eh. I couldn't even watch Enterprise. I saw the first two eps out of curiosity and that was it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Best:STO
Worst: Voyager

I actually liked Enterprise, but that may have had something to do with the crush I had on Captain Archer....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Best is old show.  Good writing, great cast chemistry, zero continuity.

Worst is Voyager.  I actually kinda like Enterprise.

I've only seen half of the first season of DS9, but kind of enjoy what I've seen.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm with Daniel and Claw... The Original is the best.  I really like TNG, but it doesn't hold up as well.  Kirk/Spock/McCoy is a timeless triumvirate of kickass. 

You want Star Trek nerdishness?  I can only do this for the original show, but here's what my family calls...

The Star Trek Game  

Rules: throw out a line of actual dialogue - first person to NAME the EPISODE gets to throws out another line.  Repeat and revel.

I'll start with an easy one... (obviously in this environment, google is cheating.)

"Brain and Brain...!  What is BRAIN?!"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> "Brain and Brain...! What is BRAIN?!"


Spock's Brain

Lemme find a good line....


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Best: TNG 
Sentimental favorite: Enterprise
Worst: DS9


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"Spock, I've found that evil usually triumphs unless good is very, very careful."

Truth in advertising, I didn't know the episode for this line myself til I Googled.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Best: TNG 
Worst: Enterprise

I've probably seen every episode of every series at least 5 times.. I do like Voyager, not really a fan of the original series, DS9 was ok.. I agree with whoever said "when it was good it was really good, when it was bad it was awful" It just wasn't consistent.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

The Omega Glory - uttered by Dr. McCoy

"Who nearly killed themselves off with their own passions. Spock – you're reverting back to the ways of your ancestors... five thousand years before you were born!"


Oh, and I like TNG the best; TOS follows in a very close second. I never liked DS9


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Remi Michaud said:


> The Omega Glory - uttered by Dr. McCoy
> 
> "Who nearly killed themselves off with their own passions. Spock - you're reverting back to the ways of your ancestors... five thousand years before you were born!"
> 
> ...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

While I do love the Tribbles episode, I adore TNG with Patrick Stewart.  My favorite episode was the one where he was zapped off the bridge to another planet where he lived an entire life (and played the flute).

If you play Gone With the Wind lines, I can definitely give you the next one!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> "...favorite episode was the one where he was zapped off the bridge to another planet where he lived an entire life (and played the flute)..."


*
The Inner Light
*









trivia

The flute was auctioned at Christie's for $48,000 !










more trivia

Daniel Stewart (Patrick's son) played Kamin's son in this episode....


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep!  That's the episode.  His son doesn't look much like him.

I also am quite fond of the Darmok episode (at Tanagra).  We tell people our shepherd mix dog is a Tanagran Shepherd.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Favourites: TNG and VOY
Least Favourite: ENT
I've only seen a few of the original, and I've never watched DS9.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I would have said DS9 was the worst show before the Dominion War started. I LOVED that war - space opera galore. Before that, it was just so many independent episodes without an overall story arc. I think that's where Enterprise and Voyager failed initially as well. Until they started a greater story arc, there really wasn't much to watch. TOS got away with it and it worked but even TNG felt best when it was part of a greater story.

Now, all that said, my favorite episode is *The Inner Light* which is completely about being a single episode and not part of any story arc.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not as heavily into Star Trek as some people, but I enjoy the odd episode.  TOS is my favourite, followed by TNG, and I really enjoyed the recent 'reboot' movie, I thought it worked really well.  Even the concept of the reboot and the idea behind it fit into the Star Trek mythology.

My favourite line from the show goes something like:

"Somewhere out there, someone is saying the three most beautiful words in existence."

And of course you think, oh, here we go, 'I love you', what-to-the-ever, Kirk!  Except what he actually says is:

"Please, help me."


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

*"The Inner Light* was voted #1 episode by fans.

Does anyone really understand the *Yesterday's Enterprise* episode? I've watched it several times but don't quite get it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Best: TNG
Worst: Enterprise

Spotsmom, I liked the "Yesterday's Enterprise" episode - I never thought of it as difficult to understand. This is Wikipedia's summary of it, which I think is reasonably clear and might help you to 'get it':-



> The Enterprise-D encounters a rift in space-time while on a routine mission. As they monitor the anomaly, the heavily damaged USS Enterprise-C, a ship believed destroyed more than two decades earlier, emerges. In this moment, the Enterprise-D undergoes a sudden and radical change: she is now a warship and the Federation is at war with the Klingons and Romulans. Worf has disappeared and Tasha Yar mans the tactical station. Guinan senses that reality has changed, and voices her concerns to Captain Picard. She suggests that the Enterprise-C does not belong in their time and should return to the past. Picard, knowing that this would be a suicide mission, refuses to give such an order on Guinan's intuition alone.
> 
> Captain Rachel Garrett of the Enterprise-C and her crew learn they have travelled into the future. Garrett explains that they were responding to a distress call from the Klingon outpost on Narendra III, and were attacked by Romulan warbirds. While the crew works to repair the Enterprise-C and tend to the crew's injuries, Picard and his command staff discuss whether or not the ship should return to the past. Riker argues that their deaths would be meaningless, but Data suggests that it would be considered an honorable act by the Klingons. Picard discusses the situation with Garrett, who tells him that her crew will serve the Federation in the present. Picard quietly reveals to her that the Federation is on the verge of defeat and the presence of one ship will make no difference, but if the Enterprise-C were to return to the past they may prevent the war from ever starting. Garrett announces to her crew that they will return through the anomaly, but at that moment, the two ships are ambushed by a Klingon Bird of Prey. Garrett is killed, and her helmsman, Richard Castillo, takes command. During the repair efforts, Yar becomes close to Castillo, but is unnerved by tense interactions with Guinan. Guinan reveals to Yar that she knows that Tasha dies a meaningless death in the alternate timeline, and the two never should have met. Yar requests a transfer to the Enterprise-C based on Guinan's advice, to which Picard agrees.
> 
> As the Enterprise-C prepares to return through the anomaly, three Klingon battlecruisers attack. With the anomaly becoming unstable, Picard orders the Enterprise-D to cover the Enterprise-C's withdrawal. The Enterprise-D suffers major crew losses under the Klingon barrage, including the death of Commander Riker. The Klingons contact the Enterprise-D, demanding her surrender. The bridge aflame, Picard defiantly says "That will be the day" before leaping to the tactical station and manually firing on the Klingons. The Enterprise-C travels back through the anomaly, causing reality to return to normal. Guinan, still subtly aware of events, asks La Forge to tell her more about Yar.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Best: The Next Generation
Worst: Voyager


I did like Deep Space Nine.  Real good stuff with the Dominion.  I thought the idea of a space station that didn't go anywhere was terrible, but it was a good show.

Didn't watch much of Enterprise.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I grew up watching the original reruns and really liked them, but when TNG came out, I was all over that!  

I even went to Pomona College just (not really) so I could live in Oldenborg (sounds Swedish) and cultivate a fascination with the number 47.

Later on, I came to really enjoy DS9, but really only saw it in reruns, and I think it really needs to be watched in-order.  I have yet to see all of them.

I couldn't stand Voyager or Enterprise.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the episode on Next Generation where they travel back in time and find Data's head?  Isn't that the one with Mark Twain?  Love that one.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Patrick Skelton said:


> What's the episode on Next Generation where they travel back in time and find Data's head? Isn't that the one with Mark Twain? Love that one.


Time's Arrow.

I have the Star Trek Time Travel DVD set. Gotta love the Star Trek time travel.

My favorite is still City on the Edge of Forever.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm the same as Patrick on this one. 

Best:  The Next Generation.  
Worst:  Deep Space Nine.  

The funny thing is when I first saw Patrick Stewart as captain, I thought how can this be good? Then he turned out to be the best.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

cborgne said:


> The funny thing is when I first saw Patrick Stewart as captain, I thought how can this be good? Then he turned out to be the best.


I know, right? Now anytime I see him in anything else, or even hear his voice, I think Jean-Luc Picard.

Favorite Patrick Stewart lines: "Make it so" and "Tea, Earl Grey, hot." I swear I hear that second one every time I make a cup of tea. Along with wishing my microwave were a replicator.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I suppose it dates me horribly that I was able to watch all these shows when they came out?  In the 90s, we had a Star Trek marathon every Saturday night of:  STO (okay, I was born, but didn't watch those in the original), TNG, and DS9 from 5:30 pm to 8:30 pm.  

Inner Light has always been my favorite too.

My husband called Voyager, "Gilligan's Island in Space".  I would have to agree


----------



## jtshelnutt (Apr 21, 2011)

As far as Star Trek is concerned, I have watched probably 99% of all episodes from all the different shows-I'm sure that I've missed one or two of them. The franchise is one of most favorite things, be it in TV or movie format. (I even saw some of the rare Star Trek The Animated Series that they showed like back in the mid 70's. They had 22 episodes but it only lasted two seasons.) As for the best and worst, it's a very tough choice because I would rate the shows on the material and not necessarily on how "polished" it looks. (The latter shows obviously had much better graphics and set designs than the original series-I think the original worked under a strict budget so they had to cut costs where ever they could which meant things occassionally looked fake or cheap. But this didn't mean that the show was bad.) (If you want to talk about running a show on a small budget, let's talk about the early Dr. Who TV show episodes. It almost seemed like there was no budget whatsoever in them. But the story was so good, viewers didn't care.)
    But if I had to make a choice, here's how I'd rank them, from best to worst; 1=the original series, 2=the next generation, 3=Voyager, 4=Deep Space Nine, 5=The Animated Series, & last=Enterprise. You just can't beat the original's writing & characters. Enterprise was still Star Trek, but just not top notch.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> "...wishing my microwave were a replicator..."


IT IS ! ....and your Kindle is a Tricorder....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NapCat said:


> IT IS ! ....and your Kindle is a Tricorder....


My DROID has a Tricorder. . . . . . .


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Best: The Next Generation, Captain Picard every time.
Worst: DS-9, although it did have its good moments

When Enterprise first came out I thought it looked stupid and didn't watch it; a few years ago I watched the whole series in re-runs and actually got into it.

Some of my favorite TNG episodes were the ones where they went back in time like the one where they met Mark Twain.  Also, I love the one where Data has to channel Sherlock Holmes to defeat Moriarty.  "Yesterday's Enterprise" is one of my all time favorites--the alternate universe plot, and the poignancy of the Tasha Yar aspect.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

NapCat said:


> IT IS ! ....and your Kindle is a Tricorder....


This changes everything.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Best: TOS - First of all we'll shag some green aliens, then we'll go and beat the shit out of some Klingons...

Worst: TNG :  Probably controversial here given previous answers, but I -hate- many of that crew from the weak captain who needs to talk about -everything- to the comedy android, bloody Wesley Crusher and dopey doc. And don't get me started on bloody Q. 

DS9 has some awesome Klingon violence in it which gets it many Brownie points from me


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

williammeikle said:


> And don't get me started on bloody Q.


What!  I *love* Q!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Best: STNG
Worst: Voyager

I didn't see _Enterprise_...but I loved DS9!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked TNG. . . but agree that Wesley Crusher was a twit. . . .wanted to slap him every time he was on.  

Also liked Voyager.  DS9 less so, though it had its moments.  It was best when it was just being fun rather than trying to be deep and meaningful.

Liked the characters on Enterprise but they strayed too far from the 'known history' without explanation.

Of course the original series is Classic. . . . .

I think I just like Star Trek.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

No two ways about it - my favourite Trek is the original series. Kirk kicks butt.

I did dig a lot of The Next Generation - but a lot of the episodes were SSSSOOOOOOOOO DAMMMMMNNNN TALKIEEEE!

Picard - Blah, blah, blah, blah, tea, blah, Data, blah

Kirk - Shut up baldie, before I throw myself at you in human cross-check style. Goddamn I want to hit something. Where's that green broad? When did I get fat?

The rest of the spin-offs were lost on me completely.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

NapCat said:


> IT IS ! ....and your Kindle is a Tricorder....


Sorry Napcat you are obviously incorrect.

the Kindle is a P.A.D.D device running LCARS.



Uber_Trekkie said:


> Front
> 
> 
> FRONT by Uber_Trekkie, on Flickr
> ...





stormmaster said:


> I am kinda surprised no one has done this yet. The kindle2 is the just right size to be a P.A.D.D. I claim no rights to these images; all I did was format them for display as a kindle2 background. Enjoy!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Sorry Napcat you are obviously incorrect.
> 
> the Kindle is a P.A.D.D device running LCARS.


I stand corrected !!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

First of all, my favorite Picard phrase is "Engage" while pointing the finger.  Favorite word "schedule" (pronounced in the British fashion).

Second, I get confused with "Yesterday's Enterprise".  Tasha heads off but then becomes a Romulan later.  Way too confusing for me.  But appreciated the Wikipedia reference.

Actually, Wesley Crusher saved the Enterprise more than once.  We should be grateful.

And finally, can those K2 shots be made for the K3  Those are great!!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> And finally, can those K2 shots be made for the K3 Those are great!!


They appear to be sized at 600 x 800 and in PNG format......should work fine with your jailbreak mod.

I am soooo tempted, but am disgustingly pleased with my nautical theme....recently added wood block images from THE RIME OF THE ANCIENT MARINER. E-Ink really gives them character.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, NapCat.  I downloaded the one I wanted.  Wish there was one of a Romulan warbird decloaking.


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I am really surprised that many of you don't like deep space 9. I loved that. I love the original and generations too, but here is my problem. The original was very ground breaking for its time. Generations done the same sort of formula at first. Every episode starts how it ends. You know? It's like no one will die, nothing will change, the story doesn't evolve, but they are cool episodes. Then they kill of a major character and allow themes from previous episodes flow into the next and then one series into the next. So it isn't so stand alone. That is what I loved about Deep Space 9, they had to write a flowing story because you really don't do completely different adventures every week when the station was stuck in one place. Voyager sort of did the stand alone thing, but I like about 60% of that, as the theme of getting home sort of built into every episode. The new series SUCKED, as it was stand alone. I watched the first series and I could predict that by the end of the episode no one would die, nothing would happen to the ship, the crisis will be resolved... thats why it was cancelled. You cannot write that type of story anymore, as audiences want more drama.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Did anyone see this link? A German news cast confused the patch worn by the Star Trek Maquis with the one worn by Navy Seals. The bat'leths should have been a clue.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20061024-71.html

p.s I loved DS9. Hated Voyager and Enterprise. Gave up on both before long.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HelenHanson said:


> Did anyone see this link? A German news cast confused the patch worn by the Star Trek Maquis with the one worn by Navy Seals. The bat'leths should have been a clue.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20061024-71.html


Which begs the question: Seal vs. Klingon -- who would win?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Can we get a 7 of 9 screen saver?!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Can we get a 7 of 9 screen saver?!


Make it so.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

My vote for the best goes to The Original series. Characters with strong personalities overcoming a shoestring budget of a set. 

The Next Generation was good, but I could fall asleep during through some of those episodes. Plus the characters just weren't as interesting. Prime example is the flame out of the movie franchise.

The other shows were ok. Honorable mention goes to Deep Space Nine. They went seven seasons--quietly a good run. And they did a lot for a show with no ship.

I think people are underestimating the horribleness of that animated version in the seventies. What on earth was the point?


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which begs the question: Seal vs. Klingon -- who would win?


Qapla'!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

found in Riverside, Iowa


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> *"The Inner Light* was voted #1 episode by fans.


My favorite, too, followed by The Trouble with Tribbles.

I was actually disappointed when DS9 went off the air. I got attached to Odo and Jadzia Dax. TNG is the best though. Could never get into Enterprise and gave up after a couple of episodes.

Voyager was okay. Did Janeway and Chakotay _ever_ hook up?


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

Chakotay hooked up with 7 of 9 if I remember?


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is a very dangerous drinking game:

In every single episode of Star Trek: TNG, someone uses the word "Diagnostic."  Usually it's accompanied by the number of drinks you must take when you hear it.  As in, "Run a level 5 diagnostic on the transporter system."  or "I ran a level 2 diagnostic on my medical scanner three times, Captain!" (that's only 2 drinks).

Warning: on that show, there was never a problem that didn't require running multiple diagnostics to tackle.  Scenes that feature only Geordie and Data talking in the engine room could be fatal.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Here is a very dangerous drinking game:
> 
> In every single episode of Star Trek: TNG, someone uses the word "Diagnostic." Usually it's accompanied by the number of drinks you must take when you hear it. As in, "Run a level 5 diagnostic on the transporter system." or "I ran a level 2 diagnostic on my medical scanner three times, Captain!" (that's only 2 drinks).
> 
> Warning: on that show, there was never a problem that didn't require running multiple diagnostics to tackle. Scenes that feature only Geordie and Data talking in the engine room could be fatal.


That's hilarious, "re-calibrate" and "modulation" would be almost as bad


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Can we get a 7 of 9 screen saver?!


I did one as part of a series of SciFi Chicks some time back .... But this is her Borg version ....



Geoffrey said:


> I have some in my archives that might or might not be what you're looking for ... so here they are anyways ... along with a pack of new ones you inspired me to make ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I found some others I was going to convert to screenies but haven't gotten to them yet:


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe The Next Generation was the best overall Star Trek TV series. I'm fond of the original series, but The Next Generation was superior in many ways.

I agree that Deep Space 9 was the series I liked the least.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Favorite: Voyager. I love Seven of Nine. I have her action figure.

No least favorite because I haven't seen DS9 yet. I love TNG, TOS and Enterprise.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

lisarusczyk said:


> I have her action figure.


*don't say it, Chad....don't say it*


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Huge fan of TNG series...has everyone read the Leonard Nimoy book, "I Am Spock"?  very interesting look behind the scenes of the original series and movies - very entertaining read.

My husband and I quote something ST-related *all* the time, but we can't remember the source of it!  It's a parody about Picard saying "Fire at Will" when Riker's around...and someone says "no, no, don't kill Will!!" or something to that effect.  Anyone heard/remember this?


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

The Next Generation rocks!  Data will always be my favorite character.  So complex, yes so simple. It's profound, man. Just profound.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

You'll forgive my Klingonese because it's been awhile:  Nuc doc yuk d'pol? 
I once wrote some fan fiction... an entire novel for the Original Series.  But of course, to no avail.  I still have it somewhere in a box.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Jason Blacker (May 20, 2011)

Man, this is a toughie.

My best right now: Enterprise with Archer and T'Pol. Wish they had done more of them.

Worst, none. Call me a Trekkie fan boy if you will, but I love 'em all.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A new Star Trek Series .....


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

That is hysterical.    ...and Charo!


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Best: The original series
Worst: Enterprise

TNG is the most fun to parody though.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Geoffrey that was Hilarious!!!!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Best: DS9 - soap opera or not, the Dominion war, Gul Dukat & Nerys' relationship, very well done
Worst: Enterprise - I didn't even watch the last season; sorry, I like my Vulcans less sexed up 

Watching ST VI now on Epix


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved TNG. By far one of the strongest and most moving series to me. There were a lot of great scenes. Q was the best returning character ever.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the "Love Boat" giggle, Geoff

...and I really like your "Spock-of-the-Day" avatar !


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NapCat said:


> ...and I really like your "Spock-of-the-Day" avatar !


There are many more to come ....


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the link, Geoffrey - but what do I do now about the "Love Boat" theme stuck in my head?

It was so totally worth it, though.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd rate them as follows:

1.TOS
2.TNG
3.DS9
4.VOY
5.ENT


Enterprise wasn't really that awful, but lots of things about it turned me off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Best: The Next Generation (but I love the Original Series too. I have a soft spot for Scotty!)
Worst: Voyager


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> First of all, my favorite Picard phrase is "Engage" while pointing the finger. Favorite word "schedule" (pronounced in the British fashion).
> 
> Second, I get confused with "Yesterday's Enterprise". Tasha heads off but then becomes a Romulan later. Way too confusing for me. But appreciated the Wikipedia reference.
> 
> ...


Tasha was never a Romulan. The Romulan Commander was her DAUGHTER. She explains what happened to Tasha and it's not pretty.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I lost interest in DS9 mid-way through the series' run, but last year I got all caught up via Netflix, and I have to say, I was really missing out.  I loved the whole Dominion War arc.  Still, I'm glad I missed out, because I got to discover some new(to me)Trek in an age where it doesn't seem likely that anything new will be produced in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

> I think people are underestimating the horribleness of that animated version in the seventies. What on earth was the point?


Um...I actually like it and have the entire run on DVD. It was a Saturday morning cartoon and it was fun. Being animated it allowed the crew to go places and do things they couldn't have due to budget and set limitations on the original series. It was also wonderful to listen to James Doohan's incredible voice talents. He did the voices for ALL the alien "guest stars" plus new crew members Arex and M'Ress. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Tasha was never a Romulan. The Romulan Commander was her DAUGHTER. She explains what happened to Tasha and it's not pretty.


Correct. Admittedly, I never liked her, and it took me another run through of this particular thread of the story to figure out where the other Tasha came from, but it was my understanding that in the episode where they meet the enterprise C from a different time line, one in which they are still at war with klingons and so forth and in which Tasha is still alive, She ends up going into the other time line or something to that effect, and so here lineage continues and they run into her daughter later. I'd have to watch it again to remember all the details, but I think that was the gist of it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a great line:

"I am NOT a Merry Man!"


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Um...I actually like it and have the entire run on DVD. It was a Saturday morning cartoon and it was fun. Being animated it allowed the crew to go places and do things they couldn't have due to budget and set limitations on the original series. It was also wonderful to listen to James Doohan's incredible voice talents. He did the voices for ALL the alien "guest stars" plus new crew members Arex and M'Ress. Absolutely amazing.


I'm with you, I love the Animated Series. Good writing, interesting stories. I view it as a continuation of the original series. It certainly wasn't typical '70s Saturday morning cartoon fare, with talking apes and people riding around in dune buggies talking about how groovy everything was. And the episode "Beyond the Farthest Star" won an Emmy. Great show.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Bahhaj said:


> Correct. Admittedly, I never liked her, and it took me another run through of this particular thread of the story to figure out where the other Tasha came from, but it was my understanding that in the episode where they meet the enterprise C from a different time line, one in which they are still at war with klingons and so forth and in which Tasha is still alive, She ends up going into the other time line or something to that effect, and so here lineage continues and they run into her daughter later. I'd have to watch it again to remember all the details, but I think that was the gist of it?


Yep, you got it! Tasha got attached to one of the Enterprise C crewmen and felt that's where she belongs. She wanted to stay with them. Somewhere along the line she was captured by a Romulan and they married and had a child. Tasha took her and tried to escape but her daughter started screaming because she didn't want to go and Tasha was caught and put to death if I recall correctly.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Yep, you got it! Tasha got attached to one of the Enterprise C crewmen and felt that's where she belongs. She wanted to stay with them. Somewhere along the line she was captured by a Romulan and they married and had a child. Tasha took her and tried to escape but her daughter started screaming because she didn't want to go and Tasha was caught and put to death if I recall correctly.


Yeah that sounds familiar. Look at us hammering out plot lines scene by scene.  haha. I don't recall what the episode in which they met her Romulan daughter was about though..?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Bahhaj said:


> Yeah that sounds familiar. Look at us hammering out plot lines scene by scene.  haha. I don't recall what the episode in which they met her Romulan daughter was about though..?


That was "Reunification" Spock was in that episode (a two-parter) too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Since we're talking Trek, I thought I'd share...


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

Now you're just makin me jealous  lol.  Was he cool in person? Was this at a convention?


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Bahhaj said:


> Now you're just makin me jealous  lol. Was he cool in person? Was this at a convention?


I've met him too, at a convention in 1989. He was a nice guy. I was 13 and a massive Star Trek fan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

He was amazing! Sweet, kind, funny and a real gentleman. It wasn't a convention really. I was in the Science Fiction club at college and we decided to hold a Trek Fest on campus. We invited him on a lark and he accepted! Spent the whole day with us. Had us rolling on the floor as he did a variety of voices- Brooklyn Scotty, Italian Scotty, William Shatner as Scotty, Robin Williams as Scotty...OMG he was hysterical! It was a blast! I'll never forget it.

BTW, in the picture you can see he's missing a finger (lost it in WWII)-something they took great pains to hide on the show.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I've met him too, at a convention in 1989. He was a nice guy. I was 13 and a massive Star Trek fan.


1989 is the year I was born *face palm*  I know I'm young  lol



NYCKindleFan said:


> BTW, in the picture you can see he's missing a finger (lost it in WWII)-something they took great pains to hide on the show.


I honestly had no idea he was a WWII vet! That's really cool. Sounds like he was a real riot in person


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep, he was a pilot in the Royal Canadian Artillery and part of the invasion of Normandy. He was shot 6 times. 4 times  in the leg, once in the chest, and once in the hand. 

He also created the Klingon language!

That pic of us was taken in 1990.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Best:  Original!  ("He's dead, Jim." / "Beam me up, Scottie!" / "Fascinating..." / Tribbles / the Vulcan "hand signal")

Least (not necessary "worst") -- Voyager.  

Love the picture with James Doohan!!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I was turned off by Enterprise from day one because of that awful theme.  I know that's not a good reason to dislike a show, but it's like opening up a library book, finding a booger on the first page and then trying to enjoy the rest of it without thinking about that crusty green booger stuck to the first page.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I know that's not a good reason to dislike a show, but it's like opening up a library book, finding a booger on the first page and then trying to enjoy the rest of it without thinking about that crusty green booger stuck to the first page.


Thanks a bunch for that image. 

Since we're all hashing out the tv shows, what about the most recent movie? Did you guys like it or not so much? What are your expectations for the next one/Where do you think they will take the story line next?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought the movie had good action and special effects, I can live with a reboot... but it was so bad in the logic and continuity and plot hole department that I panned it. 

Couldn't get over the bad guy who instead of traveling back in time to save his world from destruction, travels back in time to punish those who tried but were unable to save his planet. Not to mention the supernova that somehow threatens a whole galaxy....and the washed out cadet promoted to Captain of the Starfleet flagship in one day. If you save the world as a cadet you get a medal and a 2 step promotion....but not 20. 

Fun movie but it rang my "that wouldn't happen anywhere" bell a few too many times

oohh Almost forgot dumping Kirk in a lifeboat where he lands on a planet next to a stranded Spock in a cave within walking distance of Scotty who is alone in a Starfleet outpost. Said Starfleet Outpost had no idea a Starfleet lifeboat had just crashed on the planet.

I don't mind a little cinematic license.....but I felt like they were treating me like I was stupid and wouldn't get that that was ridiculous.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the movie for what it is, but I don't consider it part of the same universe that the original shows and movies were.  I don't like the idea of looking back to the past, anyway.  Star Trek was always about looking forward.  I'd rather see a show that takes place in the 25th century, or at least during TNG/DS9/VOY era.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

My husband loves Enterprise. I was never able to really get into it, although I love Scott Bakula. 

Not the least bit interested in the new movie. I don't like that they messed with the storyline and I just don't want to see new actors playing the original characters. I like Chris Pine, he's very talented, but there is only one Captain Kirk. I've talked to his dad (we share a mutual friend) a few times and he's a very nice man.  I also don't like the whole Spock and Uhura red hot lovers storyline. Totally out of character IMHO.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree with you, Chad Winters. I had a hard time buying the antagonist in the movie and his whole motive for conflict.  And I definitely did not think the Uhura/Spock relationship fit at all either.  However, I did enjoy discovering who the characters were supposed to be younger versions of as the movie progressed.  I don't think it was a flop and I did enjoy it, but it wasn't the best one ever made of course.  The action scenes were pretty good, and I think the humor made it a little more accessible to others as well.  I appreciated the scenes that gave me a good chuckle.  "9-5-Wictor-Wictor-2"  Haha 

I think they got a younger version of McCoy pretty well. I don't remember the actors name.  Who do you think was the best fit character they found to their older counterparts?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree McCoy was spot on. No one else really seemed like the same person to me. Scotty...that was not the same character...he was closer to Jar Jar. Spock was bitchy not reserved. I liked the new Uhura, definitely more modern... but as a result not like the original at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

No one will ever be Scotty but James Doohan. He's just one of those characters that simply can't be done by anyone else. Same goes for McCoy, Spock, Data, and Q, IMHO. Chris Pine makes a good Kirk I think but I really prefer ALL the characters as they were played by the original actors. 

I'm currently reading "Relics" on my Kindle. Love love love that episode, even though Geordi came off as kind of a jerk at first. James Doohan was so darn good...you really felt poor Scotty's pain, and I loved how soft-hearted and compassionate Picard was.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> No one will ever be Scotty but James Doohan. He's just one of those characters that simply can't be done by anyone else. Same goes for McCoy, Spock, Data, and Q, IMHO. Chris Pine makes a good Kirk I think but I really prefer ALL the characters as they were played by the original actors.
> 
> I'm currently reading "Relics" on my Kindle. Love love love that episode, even though Geordi came off as kind of a jerk at first. James Doohan was so darn good...you really felt poor Scotty's pain, and I loved how soft-hearted and compassionate Picard was.


Yeah, that's a great episode. And it does feel wrong to see other people playing those roles. I say that, and the typical response is, "The original cast is either dead or too old to play them, what else are they supposed to do?" To which I answer, "Create new characters!"


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> My husband loves Enterprise. I was never able to really get into it, although I love Scott Bakula.
> 
> Not the least bit interested in the new movie. I don't like that they messed with the storyline and I just don't want to see new actors playing the original characters. I like Chris Pine, he's very talented, but there is only one Captain Kirk. I've talked to his dad (we share a mutual friend) a few times and he's a very nice man. I also don't like the whole Spock and Uhura red hot lovers storyline. Totally out of character IMHO.


I like Scott Bakula, but he kind of bugged me in that role. He was like some kind of wide-eyed kid with all these romantic visions of what space exploration was all about. 
"Captain, I would strongly advise against visiting this planet. The atmosphere is highly contaminated and there are bloodthirsty monsters roaming the surface."

"Screw that, let's go check it out! We're here to explore the unknown! Yeehaw!"


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

PatrickWalts said:


> I like Scott Bakula, but he kind of bugged me in that role. He was like some kind of wide-eyed kid with all these romantic visions of what space exploration was all about.
> "Captain, I would strongly advise against visiting this planet. The atmosphere is highly contaminated and there are bloodthirsty monsters roaming the surface."
> 
> "Screw that, let's go check it out! We're here to explore the unknown! Yeehaw!"


LOL!
Although I think that's pretty much in line with most of the 14th - 17th Century explorers.

"But Captain, The North Pole is really cold and there is nothing there and we will almost certainly freeze to death"

"I don't care, at least we will be able to plant a flag or Barber Pole there!! Woohooo!!"

I think the ones with common sense stayed home and you never heard about them.
Its what we call in medical studies a "selection bias"

Although you can see the progression in common sense as the Federation matures.
-Kirk would send down some Redshirts first to test the waters
-Picard would spend 2-3 weeks mapping and studying the area from orbit, then set up hidden blinds to film the monsters. He may or may not get in his powered wheelchair and go down to the planet himself....oh wait wrong movie Professor....


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> LOL!
> Although I think that's pretty much in line with most of the 14th - 17th Century explorers.
> 
> "But Captain, The North Pole is really cold and there is nothing there and we will almost certainly freeze to death"
> ...


I used to watch it and think, _This is what George Bush would be like if he were the captain of a Starship._


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Best: Next Generation - best writing and characters without the heavy dose of cheese from the original series

Worst:  I have to agree with Deep Space Nine.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm late to the post, but my favorite is definitely TNG.  Currently in the middle of season 3 on Netflix, having begun from the beginning and loving it.

I can't give a worst because I can't give the others a fair shake.  Watched an episode or two of DSN and Voyager and just couldn't get into them.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved when I restarted TNG from season one and went all the way to season 7 (not in one sitting!)  But it always like an adventure to start from the beginning and go through it again, even though the beginning of the first season was terrible in my opinion.  Denise Crosbey and Wil Wheaton. Blehhhhh. lol.  But I guess you get over there terribly annoying characters eventually.  IMHO anyway. lol


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Going back, the first season wasn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be. Sure, it wasn't stellar, but could've been worse. 

It was the writing as much as anything else that made the Wesley Crusher character cringe-worthy at times.



Bahhaj said:


> I loved when I restarted TNG from season one and went all the way to season 7 (not in one sitting!)  But it always like an adventure to start from the beginning and go through it again, even though the beginning of the first season was terrible in my opinion. Denise Crosbey and Wil Wheaton. Blehhhhh. lol. But I guess you get over there terribly annoying characters eventually. IMHO anyway. lol


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

rcanepa said:


> Going back, the first season wasn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be. Sure, it wasn't stellar, but could've been worse.
> 
> It was the writing as much as anything else that made the Wesley Crusher character cringe-worthy at times.


I think his character got a little better as the series went on as well. Wil Wheaton himself seems to be a good guy. He blogs regularly (http://wilwheaton.typepad.com/), wrote some humorous books and his experiences and struggles as an actor after Star Trek are interesting. Currently guest starring in Eureka on SyFy channel. He has matured into somewhat of a geek icon.

http://www.amazon.com/Sunken-Treasure-ebook/dp/B004RRB2K4/ref=kinw_tu_recs_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.amazon.com/Dancing-Barefoot-ebook/dp/B0054RCSWC/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.amazon.com/Memories-Future-1-ebook/dp/B004Y74XAI/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Amazon Author Page:
http://www.amazon.com/Wil-Wheaton/e/B001H6MU9U/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

P.S.
I'm not a press agent, but I have found his blog interesting


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I think his character got a little better as the series went on as well. Wil Wheaton himself seems to be a good guy. He blogs regularly (http://wilwheaton.typepad.com/), wrote some humorous books and his experiences and struggles as an actor after Star Trek are interesting. Currently guest starring in Eureka on SyFy channel. He has matured into somewhat of a geek icon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dancing-Barefoot-ebook/dp/B0054RCSWC/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> http://www.amazon.com/Memories-Future-1-ebook/dp/B004Y74XAI/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> ...


I thought the episode where he's involved in the cover-up of a teammate's death at Starfleet Academy was a great one. Yeah, his character definitely grew over the years. He was pretty obnoxious during the first season, but I came to like him eventually.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I always wondered whether they did that on purpose. I am roughly the same age as he is and I was probably obnoxious too   

I bought his memories of the future book because it seems to be a well-reviewed, funny episode recap of TNG Season 1.
Haven't read it yet but $4.99 seemed worth it. I haven't read any of his other books, just the blog.

I've always found it sad how hard it is for actors to get other roles after they've become well known in one.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I always wondered whether they did that on purpose. I am roughly the same age as he is and I was probably obnoxious too
> 
> I bought his memories of the future book because it seems to be a well-reviewed, funny episode recap of TNG Season 1.
> Haven't read it yet but $4.99 seemed worth it. I haven't read any of his other books, just the blog.
> ...


Yeah. Patrick Stewart was really fortunate that his TNG role didn't typecast him. I don't really think that happens as much as it used to, though.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> P.S.
> I'm not a press agent, but I have found his blog interesting


Do you follow Chris Hardwick's Nerdist podcast? The Wil Wheaton episode from ComicCon is good stuff: http://www.nerdist.com/2011/07/nerdist-podcast-109-live-at-sdcc-11-w-matt-smith-karen-gillan-wil-wheaton/

But, they did an episode together last February talking about their years as roomies and TNG and all that that's really hysterical: http://www.nerdist.com/2011/02/nerdist-podcast-63-wil-wheaton/. There are some anecdotes of Patrick Stewart showing his R-rated sense of humor which are great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Wil Wheaton's a really cool guy. I follow him on Twitter and Google +. Jonathan Frakes, Brent Spiner, and LeVar Burton are also on Twitter and their interactions are really funny. They all have a genuine affection for each other.

New question- Best Actors/Acting Performances in Trek?

I have to say Brent Spiner and Patrick Stewart, hands down. Leonard Nimoy is right up there too. 

Acting performances: "Brothers" Brent Spiner is absolutely brilliant, playing Data, Lore, and Dr. Soong, and "Chain of Command". Patrick Stewart, 4 lights. Enough said. Absolutely outstanding.

I do have to say that Leonard Nimoy's performance in Spock's "death" scene in Wrath of Kahn was amazing too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like I killed the thread-sorry about that!


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Looks like I killed the thread-sorry about that!


Haha, no no you're fine. We all go through some talkative phases on here. They'll all be back!! Mwahaha!  jk

Yeah I think Patrick Stewart did a fantastic job on TNG. I had seen an interview with him about his acting career and he talked about how he had always been drawn to senior positions, positions of knowledge and power and wisdom. Xavier in X-men was another example. He's kind of become that icon of leadership and he's good at it. I also thought John de Lancie played Q impeccably. I loved his acting, and I thought Deja Q was hands down the funniest episode of TNG.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

John de Lancie is brilliant. Absolutely no one could ever be Q but him!


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

Best - Ds9 
Worst - Voyager

I can't believe so many people hated ds9. Seasons 4-7 are great, they actually have a consistent storyline instead of being episodic (the first 3 are bad, like pretty much all ST series). TNG is a close second.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I liked DS9. It wasn't my fave but I liked it. I could never get into Enterprise and I just didn't like Voyager much. I did like Chakotay and the holographic doctor though. My heart belongs to TOS and TNG though.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I love TNG.  I just watch Offspring (I think that was the title).  Data created a child.  This episode made me cry.  I love Data and Captain Picard is so cool.  Patrick Stewart was fabulous in the role.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Indeed, his blog and other such writings helped me see the Crusher character in a different light (and of course to separate the actor from the character). My girlfriend has read his book about the first season, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.



Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I think his character got a little better as the series went on as well. Wil Wheaton himself seems to be a good guy. He blogs regularly (http://wilwheaton.typepad.com/), wrote some humorous books and his experiences and struggles as an actor after Star Trek are interesting. Currently guest starring in Eureka on SyFy channel. He has matured into somewhat of a geek icon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sunken-Treasure-ebook/dp/B004RRB2K4/ref=kinw_tu_recs_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> http://www.amazon.com/Dancing-Barefoot-ebook/dp/B0054RCSWC/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> ...


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

The "four lights" episode is one I remember from back in the day. I don't think I understood what was going on at all, so I'm looking forward to seeing it again as I watch everything from the beginning. Almost done with season 3.



NYCKindleFan said:


> Wil Wheaton's a really cool guy. I follow him on Twitter and Google +. Jonathan Frakes, Brent Spiner, and LeVar Burton are also on Twitter and their interactions are really funny. They all have a genuine affection for each other.
> 
> New question- Best Actors/Acting Performances in Trek?
> 
> ...


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Agree with de Lancie and Patrick Stewart.

"Deja Q" was great. Watched it just the other night.



Bahhaj said:


> Haha, no no you're fine. We all go through some talkative phases on here. They'll all be back!! Mwahaha!  jk
> 
> Yeah I think Patrick Stewart did a fantastic job on TNG. I had seen an interview with him about his acting career and he talked about how he had always been drawn to senior positions, positions of knowledge and power and wisdom. Xavier in X-men was another example. He's kind of become that icon of leadership and he's good at it. I also thought John de Lancie played Q impeccably. I loved his acting, and I thought Deja Q was hands down the funniest episode of TNG.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you're right on the title. That was a good one too.

Brent Spiner did an awesome job throughout the show.

but then again, I sort of think that most of them did, so it's hard to pick a best.

What was interesting to see is for the season 2 finale (which was awful, honestly; the one where Riker gets poisoned and is just a recap of old footage), there's the scene where Riker meets Data in the holodeck and you can tell that Spiner doesn't quite have the character figured out yet. I remember it tickling my mind a bit when I watched the first episode, but in a flashback two seasons in, it was even more apparent.



prairiesky said:


> I love TNG. I just watch Offspring (I think that was the title). Data created a child. This episode made me cry. I love Data and Captain Picard is so cool. Patrick Stewart was fabulous in the role.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

The holographic doctor was a great character. I remember that much from the few Voyagers I tried watching.

Doesn't he make an appearance in one of the Star Trek (TNG) movies? "First Contact", maybe, as I remember it having to do with the Borg.

(now that I've flooded the thread with replies, back to work...)



NYCKindleFan said:


> I liked DS9. It wasn't my fave but I liked it. I could never get into Enterprise and I just didn't like Voyager much. I did like Chakotay and the holographic doctor though. My heart belongs to TOS and TNG though.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The best one HAS to be the original ... after all, famous science fiction authors were commissioned to write a lot of those shows. The consensus on worst seems to be DS9, and I agree -- a few good episodes, but mostly grindingly dull. I wasn't at all impressed by Enterprise until season 3, and then along came that running story with the Xindi and the show caught fire, in my opinion.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> The best one HAS to be the original ... after all, famous science fiction authors were commissioned to write a lot of those shows. The consensus on worst seems to be DS9, and I agree -- a few good episodes, but mostly grindingly dull. I wasn't at all impressed by Enterprise until season 3, and then along came that running story with the Xindi and the show caught fire, in my opinion.


Yeah, once Enterprise got a real story arc, then it got going ... but then I think the same is true for DS9 and Voyager - the Dominion War was fantastic as was the relationship between Voyager and Borg Space ...


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> The best one HAS to be the original ... after all, famous science fiction authors were commissioned to write a lot of those shows.


Did they now? Interesting. I'll have to look up some of the credits.

Geoffrey: bonus points for the "Resistance is futile" portion of your sig  (edit: and your avatar!)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you'll find such names as Robert Bloch, Harlan Ellison, Norman Spinrad and Theodore Sturgeon cropping up.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> I think you'll find such names as Robert Bloch, Harlan Ellison, Norman Spinrad and Theodore Sturgeon cropping up.


There were some famous names attached to the Animated Series, as well.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

PatrickWalts said:


> There were some famous names attached to the Animated Series, as well.


LOL


----------

